
Intel and Nvidia  Fighting for Deep Learning Dominance - baazaar
http://www.gurufocus.com/news/439770/intel-and-nvidia-fighting-for-deep-learning-dominance
======
loser777
Related previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12300868](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12300868)

The real fight probably won't start until something like Knight's Mill
([http://www.anandtech.com/show/10575/intel-announces-
knights-...](http://www.anandtech.com/show/10575/intel-announces-knights-mill-
a-xeon-phi-for-deep-learning)) is launched. Even then, it seems that unless
Intel provides a drop-in cuDNN-like library for deep learning the big
frameworks will have a tough time supporting Intel hardware
quickly/efficiently.

------
vonnik
Couple more data points:

Intel recently bought Nervana Systems, a startup focused on creating a
neuromorphic ASIC for deep learning, which had been financed by DFJ. Nervana
wrote a fast open-source library called neon for GPUs. I expect the Nervana
team will be involved in this fight.

Right now, Intel largely owns the data centers while NVIDIA owns academic
hardware acceleration. It's faster. Obviously those are generalizations.
NVIDIA's DGX-1 is a way to leap into enterprise, while the Xeon Phi is Intel
trying to compete on speed and distributed neural net training.

Interesting times.

------
cs702
A more apt headline would be "Intel trying to dislodge Nvidia from its current
dominance in deep learning."

It would be great for Nvidia to get real competition.

~~~
frozenport
Intel has 82% of the x86 market, it would be great for Intel to get real
competition.

------
amelius
Meanwhile, google already has an ASIC.

~~~
ratsbane
And there's this - Neural Compute Stick:
[http://www.movidius.com/news/movidius-announces-deep-
learnin...](http://www.movidius.com/news/movidius-announces-deep-learning-
accelerator-and-fathom-software-framework)

------
appleflaxen
Why isn't AMD able to compete here, given their GPU history (acquisition of
ATI)? It seems like they would be a natural fit for the market.

~~~
frozenport
Misplaced focus on integer performance, is among the reasons.

~~~
_0ffh
Integer is fine for most NN jobs, IIRC.

